# Virginia Beach, VA Playdate June 16th



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hiya lovelies!!

I am having a play date at my home on June 16th at 1:00pm. Grilled steak and shrimp k'bobs and tossed salad ( I love the option of making a steak or shrimp salad for a summer lunch )) with some home made and gourmet salad dressings from the fancy gourmet store.

Pool is open to kiddos ,dogs and grown ups

Our play'dates are indoor/outdoor, so if its a hot one, everyone is welcome to hang out in the air conditioning if they prefer, don't' let the hot weather discourage you from coming.

Please send me a Private message for more details if you'd like to come, Or you can join our meet up group:

http://www.meetup.com/HamptonRoadsHavanese/

Hope to see you!!

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sniff, sniff .... we live on the wrong coast!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:bump:

I know Tammie! I would LOVE for you to come (and help you out on the dog sitting )


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sure wish I could make it!!! Maybe.............one day!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kara, Laurie wouldn't pay my airfare for hers, I was wondering maybe you could. ? ound: That sure sounds good.


----------

